# install intel thermal analysis tool , give me invalid processor



## tonschk (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello ,can you help please ? i install intel thermal analysis tool , and this tool give me invalid processor when i try to play this thermal analysis , i have intel core2 duo E8400 3Ghz 6Mb cache , please help


----------



## lemonadesoda (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes, there's a lot of fakes out there. Probably you bought a cheap celeron in a E8400 box. LOL.























j/k

I'm sure Intel will update their utility so that it's compatible. Also make sure your virus protection isnt blocking the intel dll needed to read the chipset registers.


----------



## tonschk (Mar 15, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> Yes, there's a lot of fakes out there. Probably you bought a cheap celeron in a E8400 box. LOL.
> j/k
> 
> I'm sure Intel will update their utility so that it's compatible. Also make sure your virus protection isnt blocking the intel dll needed to read the chipset registers.



thank you for the answer ,how i can be sure my antivirus is blocking the intel dll ?  thank you


----------



## DOM (Mar 15, 2008)

TAT is old and wasnt ment to read newer chips 

And theres newer updated programs but some say there not right on the 45nm cpus so heres a few 

Real Temp - New temp program for Intel Core processors 

Core Temp 0.97.1

SpeedFan 4.33

HWMonitor 1.08


----------



## lemonadesoda (Mar 15, 2008)

Simplest test is to TURN OFF antivirus protection, including access and script protection, while you run the tool. DONT FORGET to turn it back on though!


----------



## tonschk (Mar 16, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> TAT is old and wasnt ment to read newer chips
> 
> And theres newer updated programs but some say there not right on the 45nm cpus so heres a few
> 
> ...




Thank you all for the answers and help, Real Temp  give me 10 degrees less (39 C) , core temp give (49 C) ,HWMonitor 1.08 give me (49 C) , the BIOS at start up give me something above 35C , i believe  in Real Temp , thank you very very much for the help


----------



## lord kasier (Sep 7, 2008)

*Measured where?*

Its worth noting that the cpu temperature can be measured from the motherboard or inside the chip. Different programs use different measures. Obviously due to proximity and external cooling the processor reading is going to be higher, which for me is around 10°C. so i would suggest real temp is measuring from the motherboard and the other two from the processor.


----------

